# Unmarried pregnant staff due for medical Test!



## biancacurtis (Dec 7, 2014)

I wrote to raised my concern regarding one of the staff in our cleaning company which is a sister-company of my the recruitment establishment where I am working, she just flew last November from Phil during her medical in manila she passed the examination with no problem unfortunately just recently last week we found out she was pregnant and the boyfriend was gone a runner in dubai, her medical test here is due next week and now our management's concern is either we continue to give her visa send her home and let her comeback after giving birth or if unlucky we send her home without anything.

I just wanted to know if we risk to continue her medical since her visa is Secretary would there be a chance of being detected and caught regarding her unfortunate situation? As God fearing Christian individual I want to help her since I am incharge of the visa processing of all the staff can I asked for your advice on what to do with her? last night she was begging to me because her grandmother was hospitalized and told me as a breadwinner all the pressure is on her they even have to pay debts for all the expenses she incurred from flying to the emirates, We were really sympathetic about her unfortunate situation right now, one of our staff even suggested to discontinue the pregnancy.

Please let me know will she be caught if we risk to pursue her visa and undergo medical test? 

Thank you for taking out the time reading this. Looking forward for your advice.

Concerned Person


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Send her home (obviously as sympathetically as you can), otherwise she'll end up in jail.

Do you mean she arrived in Dubai last month and is managed to get pregnant already?


----------



## biancacurtis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Send her home (obviously as sympathetically as you can), otherwise she'll end up in jail.
> 
> Do you mean she arrived in Dubai last month and is managed to get pregnant already?


according to her papers her medical was done on last week of October her last cycle was on the 8th of October so her results might have shown negative that time, She flies on the 2nd of November to dubai and maybe got pregnant here because she is leaving with her "boyfriend" who was a Pakistan national not sure though, but according to one of our staff who is her flatmate the guy was no where to find now . we just found out last week -Friday she was pregnant . I told her the management is planning to send her home but due to her debts back in their country she is pleading mercy from me to even get her visa done so she can comeback to UAE easily with her visa on her passport. Honestly I don't know what to do with her. :confused2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tell her she has 3 options:

1 - Go home, have baby and raise it.
2 - Go home, have abortion, come back.
3 - Stay here, go to jail, have baby, get deported with or without baby.

Either way, she's getting on a plane. It's up to her whether it's of her own choosing, and if she gets to come back.

Seems strange that she arrives and is immediately living with a random Pakistani guy. I'm not against people having a private life and all that entails, far from it, but at least let the ink on your passport stamp dry first FFS.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It is odd, a woman fresh off the plane from the Philippines immediately picks up a Pakistani boyfriend....

And aren't cleaning company staff provided with accommodation, usually of the 4-6 girls to a room? That's why they're paid so little. 

We've both been here long enough to know there's more to the Filipino's story than is being told to biancacurtis, or even to us. I wouldn't be surprised if she was moonlighting as a prostitute.

And yes, she needs to go back to the Philippines to take care of the pregnancy, one way or another. 



Gavtek said:


> Tell her she has 3 options:
> 
> 1 - Go home, have baby and raise it.
> 2 - Go home, have abortion, come back.
> ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

^^^^^

What he said.


----------



## biancacurtis (Dec 7, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> It is odd, a woman fresh off the plane from the Philippines immediately picks up a Pakistani boyfriend....
> 
> And aren't cleaning company staff provided with accommodation, usually of the 4-6 girls to a room? That's why they're paid so little.
> 
> ...


That's why I told you I'm not sure though but the point here is to seek for advice , for the record this is not the first time she came to Middle east and I don't want to go into details regarding her personal life, that's out of my concern.

yes cleaning company staff are given accommodation but sometimes they cash it out and instead live someplace else, and by the way she is the company secretary/receptionist not our cleaning staff.


----------



## biancacurtis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Tell her she has 3 options:
> 
> 1 - Go home, have baby and raise it.
> 2 - Go home, have abortion, come back.
> ...


since you've been here long enough Mr. Gavtek, did you also hear some news which regards with the same situation? what happened? Our PRO told us pregnancy test only falls under 3 categories, how true is that?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your only realistic choice is to send her back and cancel her employment (it sounds as if you haven't even arranged her employment visa yet). Let her sort out her own life.

It sounds cold and disheartening but that's the reality of life in the UAE. Unfortunately your employee's personal life is your company's responsibility so if she's been playing around as a prostitute to make extra money and gets pregnant, your company will get into trouble if you don't quietly send her home on the next plane. 



biancacurtis said:


> That's why I told you I'm not sure though but the point here is to seek for advice , for the record this is not the first time she came to Middle east and I don't want to go into details regarding her personal life, that's out of my concern.
> 
> yes cleaning company staff are given accommodation but sometimes they cash it out and instead live someplace else, and by the way she is the company secretary/receptionist not our cleaning staff.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

biancacurtis said:


> since you've been here long enough Mr. Gavtek, did you also hear some news which regards with the same situation? what happened? Our PRO told us pregnancy test only falls under 3 categories, how true is that?


There is no news, there is no way she can have a baby here without an attested marriage certificate. As soon as a medical professional finds out she is not married, they are required by law to notify the police who will then arrest her, jail her for a year, then deport her.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

What a horrible situation for the poor girl to be in. Unfortunately there's not much that can be done. 

If the boyfriend has run away, presume he doesn't want anything to do with her and so won't want to get married. If they do get married, the doctor they go to needs to be one that won't report them to authorities (so more clinic type than government hospitals). That in itself is a big risk though, as you'd need to find the right doctor. Getting married is potentially costly and lengthy. 

Even if they don't test for pregnancy during the visa medical screening, you do have to undergo a medical before getting married, it could possibly show up there. For the visa medical screening she would have to state why she can't have the chest x-ray. 

There are other problems if she goes home, as it'll be an illegal abortion if that is the route she chooses to go down. 

Sending her home is possibly the kindest thing you could do at the moment. Least risk for her (and the baby if she chooses to keep it, as she will have opportunity for baby scans etc to make sure it is healthy, something she cannot do here). 

If I were in your position I'm not sure I would be advising anything that is illegal in any sense, you could end up in trouble just for trying to help.


----------



## biancacurtis (Dec 7, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> What a horrible situation for the poor girl to be in. Unfortunately there's not much that can be done.
> 
> If the boyfriend has run away, presume he doesn't want anything to do with her and so won't want to get married. If they do get married, the doctor they go to needs to be one that won't report them to authorities (so more clinic type than government hospitals). That in itself is a big risk though, as you'd need to find the right doctor. Getting married is potentially costly and lengthy.
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right , I just can't imagine being in her situation. Her friends are going to get her long term visit visa since the management decided to cancel her existing application with us, what if she is on a visit visa can she still stay here in the UAE and have the baby scans and all? see, we would like to send her home but she chooses not to because of her family's situation in Phil. 

We have diff cultures, we are even diff nationalities but since we are all expats in this country , I guess helping doesn't hurt :-(.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

biancacurtis said:


> what if she is on a visit visa can she still stay here in the UAE and have the baby scans and all?


No, send her home before she ends up in jail, or send her somewhere else where she can get visa on arrival like Thailand or something, not that it can be a long term solution as she'll need to pay for scans and delivery no matter where she is and without a job, that'll be impossible.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

biancacurtis said:


> what if she is on a visit visa can she still stay here in the UAE and have the baby scans and all? see, we would like to send her home but she chooses not to because of her family's situation in Phil.


The answer is NO. My understanding is that as soon as she goes to a hospital for any pregnancy related issues - the hospital is required to inform the authority of a pregnant, single woman. This will land her in jail.

There could be ANY medical emergencies - specially since she's pregnant - and this news could come out. I am sure her situation is difficult in Phil but if it's not worst than being in a UAE jail, then she should go back. 

She's spending unnecessary amount of money to delay the inevitable and also taking a huge risk by staying here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

In these circumstances the norm is to book the return flight to the Philippines and accompany the woman to the airport to make sure she actually goes through customs and doesn't abscond. Once her passport is stamped as exiting the country, that's when your legal obligations finally ends. This would be the case if you had proceeded with her visa and needed to cancel the visa. If you sponsored her visit visa you may need to do the same.

It does sound like the woman is desperate not to go to the Philippines but she needs to sort out the baby and it cannot be done in the UAE. I would not trust her to behave sensibly in these circumstances so you are going to have to take a hard line with her. It sounds harsh, but it is for her benefit to get out of the UAE as soon as possible.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

All you can do is advise her, if, as I understand you're not sponsoring her yet then you have no legal responsibility, I know the moral part is important to you, I'd just advise her of her options and wish her well.


----------



## biancacurtis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> No, send her home before she ends up in jail, or send her somewhere else where she can get visa on arrival like Thailand or something, not that it can be a long term solution as she'll need to pay for scans and delivery no matter where she is and without a job, that'll be impossible.


I think she knows about that, I got a feeling that the reason she wants to risk staying here in dxb is that there are isolated circumstances that had been disseminated that "some" had manage to discretely conceive the baby , went home on the final trimester of their pregnancy to give birth then came back here. Not sure though.:gossip:


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

biancacurtis said:


> I think she knows about that, I got a feeling that the reason she wants to risk staying here in dxb is that there are isolated circumstances that had been disseminated that "some" had manage to discretely conceive the baby , went home on the final trimester of their pregnancy to give birth then came back here. Not sure though.:gossip:


That can and does happen (I know two people that have done exactly that), but there is a vital difference, they already had a job and visa in place. 

Its a massive risk, even if the baby is healthy throughout she won't know that until its far too late when back in home country. If she's ever in an accident and needs emergency treatment in Dubai she may well end up doing her recovery in jail. 

Really sorry that she's in this situation, and that you are so deep while trying to be very kind. The best thing she can do is go home and assess her options.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> That can and does happen (I know two people that have done exactly that), but there is a vital difference, they already had a job and visa in place.
> 
> Its a massive risk, even if the baby is healthy throughout she won't know that until its far too late when back in home country. If she's ever in an accident and needs emergency treatment in Dubai she may well end up doing her recovery in jail.
> 
> Really sorry that she's in this situation, and that you are so deep while trying to be very kind. The best thing she can do is go home and assess her options.


Also the kid won't get a birth certificate either, more problems further down the line.


----------

